# Shinsuke Shimada is forced to retire from TV - At last



## Rube

The little annoying troll of a man has finally been forced out of TV after his ties to the yakuza have been exposed. I'm surprised he wasn't kicked out of tv a few years ago for beating up a female employee of his, men are too big for him to pick on.


----------



## Rube

Turns out that he had yakuza take care of a "problem" for him and then they sent the e-mails to his office. Maybe he stopped paying them or something but that's the character of the guy, beat up women for not showing him what he thinks the proper respect is (not sure how much respect a little punk like him deserves) and when there is a problem have the yakuza take care of it. Welcome to TV world in Japan.


----------



## cattlerancher

It was as if this person had the work PRICK tattooed onto to his forehead. Don't know why, but good that he is gone.


----------



## Rube

The yakuza disclosed their relationship and it seems he got out when the getting was good, if he had stayed they would have released more info but it seems like the police have already started an investigation so we'll see if anymore comes out.


----------



## crestedibis

I guess I'm out of the loop--just heard this today. People like Shimada Shinsuke are why I don't watch Japanese TV. Why are so many "tarento" physically ugly to the point of deformity, and why do so many TV shows feature these people screaming at the top of their lungs at each other in Osaka-ben? I have a mental list of celebrities I wish would retire, lose their popularity and just fade away, or die (sorry), and he was on the list. I suppose that variety programs are so popular in Japan right now because they don't require elaborate sets, screenwriters, or filming techniques--in other words, they're fairly cheap to produce, compared to dramas or documentaries. I cannot stand the noisiness of most Japanese TV--even if the show isn't noisy, the commercials are, which is why I stopped watching. (Also, there's really not that much interesting stuff to watch anyway.) I suppose it's the same in most countries, but it seems that Japanese people get antsy if a TV isn't on all the time, especially when eating. You find TVs in trains, public places, restaurants, and even hospitals and doctors' offices, where you'd think they'd want to let sick people have some peace and quiet. I wear earplugs almost everywhere I go. With Shinsuke gone, it's one down and a zillion to go. I'll be keeping my earplugs in.


----------



## crestedibis

And, as far as that goes--I suspect that if all the tarento with some sort of yakuza ties were fired, there would be very few of them left. I can't say I'm sorry for Shinsuke, but I can say that I look forward to seeing who gets fired next.


----------



## Rube

The TV talents are in a contract system here and the goal is like you say, make TV as cheap as they can but in that aspect they are very good at it. There is nothing that is not a product placement or sales pitch for something, from their clothes to their favorite restaurants and so on. So the goal isn't really to make good TV and never has been. It's a shame though because all one has to do is look at the anime and manga to see that Japanese are just as talented as anybody and if they wanted to they could make shows that would blow people away.


----------



## AmberW

I did not know that about him, I have only seen him on a few things, but that is pretty scary.


----------

